#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  nieuwe layout

## Freek Fokker

Vind het een beetje jammer dat je naam en info boven je post staat ipv aan de zijkant.
Het leest niet lekker nu, moet steeds zoeken naar de regels van de eigenlijke post.

----------


## admin

Wat bedoel je?  :Smile:  

Opgelost dus.

----------


## Roeltej

hele verbetering ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaspertje

hele vooruitgang

even wennen hoor


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Freek Fokker

Zo das ff beter, thnx voor het fxxn wie dan ook.

----------


## driesmees

Wat ook leuk zou zijn is dat opnieuw het land van de poster bij de post te staan komt, dan kan je beter inspelen op de vraag. En ook leuk om weten  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

> Wat ook leuk zou zijn is dat opnieuw het land van de poster bij de post te staan komt, dan kan je beter inspelen op de vraag.



Juist! Heb ik laatst ook nog aan gedacht bij het beantwoorden van die BTW-nr vraag... bij zulke vragen is het handig om te weten over welk land het gaat want in het één gemaakte Europa wordt het er niet eenvoudiger op.

----------


## admin

Staat bij een eerstvolgende forum update op de planning.

Nu iedereen nog zijn/haar profiel aanpassen :-)
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...do=editprofile (helemaal onderaan)

Er zijn een aantal extra velden beschikbaar.

----------

